# Software > Ασφάλεια >  googling unsecured webcams

## mbjp

Googling unsecured webcams 
Cleverly-aliased BoingBoing reader numlok whispers: 
This is both very cool and very scary. Use this search string below with Google, and you will find dozens (hundreds?) of unsecured webcam feeds (most seem to be security cams). 

inurl:"ViewerFrame?Mode=" 

BoingBoing reader Nick adds, "This is a Google search that gives 2000 cams instead of just 800. Pointed out on MeFi."

http://www.boingboing.net/2005/01/04...secured_w.html


υπαρχει και το αντιστοιχο search -> intitle:"SpeedStream ROUTER Management Interface"

για παραδειγμα http://80.55.248.167/

 ::

----------


## acoul

http://www.floatograph.com/webcast/live.html

----------


## mojiro

τους τσακωσα νατοι!!!!!

----------


## cirrus

http://johnny.ihackstuff.com/index.p...le=prodreviews και ιδικά http://johnny.ihackstuff.com/index.p...t&reviewsel=18

----------

